# Sink covers



## MeandHim (Sep 19, 2009)

We have had one (24 hr) excursion in our 2005 Cheyenne, and I was wondering what people do with the 2 worktop sections that cover the sink and drainer when the sink is in use. What is the purpose of the metal strips underneath? They look as though they could be used as shelves maybe, but where? Polite answers only please!!!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We have the two coves on our 2008 Cheyenne, which we just put to one side, usually on the bed or leaning against the unit. I don't have any metal strips on them though. Is this something I should complain about? :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*sink covers*

Hi, 
This may help
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-40919-.html


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We stick ours under the seast cusion when not needed.
We dont have the strip but on some of the AT's there should be another strip on the edge of the worktop/ you can then slot the board onto that strip giving more working surface...wish we had it on ours

Brian


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The picture tells a thousand words! The covers are different in ours. They are a cresent shape and a oval/circular shape with a hole cut in to allow water drips to go into the sink.


----------



## MeandHim (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - I have a few ideas now. Ours are similar to the ones in the photos, though our kitchen layout is different. Extra worktops are always useful, so will give some thought to attaching them to the end of the sink unit.


----------

